# Cows not eating minerals/kelp



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I put a kelp feeder and a loose mineral feeder out for the cows a couple of months ago. Ms. Moo came up immediately to inspect it and I thought it was a success but so far she only uses the post to scratch her face.  

What gives? The goats can't get enough but none of the cows (and three are pregnant!) have any interest. It's Thorvin Kelp and Right Now Onyx Minerals in separate feeders.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

You want them to eat what they need, not more than that... If you are feeding enough otherwise, they probably won't touch it. If you want, you can either mix salt with these 2 or mix them into the grain mix... Only sure way to get it into them...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Either they don't need it or they don't find it palatable. Good luck figuring out which one.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Salt will help with palatability... Most folks I know who fed kelp did the salt/kelp/mineral mix. Goats tend to crave things cows just don't care as much for...


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Must be they don't like it because I can't imagine they don't need it. Wouldn't the minerals have salt in it? I didn't want to mess up the mix.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Look at the analysis of Onyx... Sodium is only 5.8%... Salt/mineral mixes usually have a lot of salt to prevent excess mineral intake... Think I would mix it in their grain by label directions if you're worried...


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Might I ask what part of NC you hail from? Reason being that each geographical region has it's own environmental deficiencies, to dig deeper into the issue, we need to find out your area and which mineral/feed regimen you use. Seth


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

The Onyx is a good mix, just gotta find a way to get it into 'em. Sometimes, you can "doctor" things like this with a handful of dried molasses scattered on top... might help introduce 'em to it, then once they're used to it, you don't need the "sugar" anymore... Doesn't hurt to keep a sack around, for lagging appetites or changes of feed or even hay... Lasts a long time, too...


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

What types of grasses are in your pasture? Ask your mineral supplier about high Mag minerals as well. Seth


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

You might need to add salt, you might need a salt free mineral, I've heard of both working. If your cows are used to using a salt block you might throw one in with the mineral to entice them to it.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

If you want a cow to eat something pickup some molasses and pour some on it. They will eat it. I never seen a cow not eat molasses.


----------



## vahighlander (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't pour molasses on it. Cows are pretty smart at knowing what they need at what time of the season. We run over 100 head of Galloway and belted Galloway cattle here on Riven Rock Farm. We feed a free choice sea kelp mix that does have a little salt in it. There is probably no reason to feed a separate free choice mineral in addition to the kelp mix as well. The reason you are paying so much for that kelp mix is that it is a tremendous source of over 50 trace minerals. Those cows may take a little time to figure it out, our took a month or so, but they will. At certain times they devour it, at others they barely touch it. Depends on the time of year and their instinctive needs.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I never have been a fan of mixing salt with minerals. They have to have salt and by mixing, you are force feeding minerals. If they are decent minerals, if they need it, they will eat it. Salt and minerals should be free choice in loose form. Both covered from the rain.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I have wondered this same thing. Good info. In addition, what do feed the minerals and salt out of inside? Any so called mineral feeder gets taken down in about a week or less.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

For goats or cattle? Cattle need something sturdy, like a feed box made out of 2x6 with a 3/4 plywood bottom fastened to the wall and braced well with 2x lumber. Goats, you can use a piece of 4 inch PVC with an elbow at the bottom and a cap left loose on top. But it needs braced well too.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I use blue 55 gal plastic drums cut a hole in the side and hang it in a tree with a heavy rope or chain


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Cattle will eat what they need, and never anymore. I do feed a salt mineral kelp blend, but it is pre mixed. Never pour molasses over your minerals or salt, you never want to over feed either.


----------



## medski (Jan 30, 2015)

Mix kelp and unionized salt 50% x50% by weight! They will eat it when they need it! Deer here only eat salt in spring mostly. They usually won't touch it the rest of the year!


----------



## medski (Jan 30, 2015)

Or half salt half kelp!


----------

